

Show HN: Feedbackyard - Audience Feedback and Interaction Toolkit - deathfrag

Audience will scan a QR code and provide feedback. That is it.<p>You can check the product demo at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.feedbackyard.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;08&#x2F;we-are-building-abcdef-of-communication.html<p>Expecting some feedback from the HN community.
======
deathfrag
Here's the direct link to the site:
[http://www.feedbackyard.com](http://www.feedbackyard.com)

------
xialeban
interesting idea

